# Nordica 16!! help me find a mast step



## clea (Sep 6, 2020)

Hello all! I've acquired a Nortica 16 and she's missing half her hi ged mast step. I don't even know if it's original. I am skeptical that it is. Help me get my boat in the water!!


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Dwyer mast Dwyer Aluminum Mast Company- Manufacturers of Quality Sailboat Masts, Booms, Hardware and Rigging Since 1963.


----------



## sidney777 (Jul 14, 2001)

clea said:


> Hello all! I've acquired a Nortica 16 and she's missing half her hi ged mast step. I don't even know if it's original. I am skeptical that it is. Help me get my boat in the water!!
> View attachment 136830
> View attachment 136832
> View attachment 136833
> View attachment 136834





clea said:


> Hello all! I've acquired a Nortica 16 and she's missing half her hi ged mast step. I don't even know if it's original. I am skeptical that it is. Help me get my boat in the water!!
> View attachment 136830
> View attachment 136832
> View attachment 136833
> View attachment 136834


eBay has a few. But who knows if they fit ?


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

I think he might be better off buying the one from Dwyer that is an exact match of the original for $75 then something off eBay that is 4 time the price what it is worth and not the right thing.


----------



## clea (Sep 6, 2020)

overbored said:


> I think he might be better off buying the one from Dwyer that is an exact match of the original for $75 then something off eBay that is 4 time the price what it is worth and not the right thing.


I will be calling Dwyer tomorrow to see what they say.


----------

